# CATALAN MEI i MATO - GIVEN TO ME BY: FERRÁN ADRIÁ



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Translated by: Margcata 

This breakfast, dessert or snack was inspired by a traditional Catalan dish called Mei i Mato which consists of fresh goat milk or cow milk and / or can be made with whole milk ricotta cheese as a good substitute for urbanites.

It was Salvador Dalí ´s most favored breakfast and thus, the recipe comes from the former El Bullí Restaurant.

FOR 4:

Ingredients:

1 pound whole ricotta cheese

1 1/2 cups sugar

3/4 cups mineral water

1 1/2 pint basket of fresh rasberries or black berries

1/2 cup honey

1) Line sieve with several layers of moistened cheese cloth. Set over a bowl. Fill the ricotta. Gather sides of cheesecloth and wrap around cheese. Refrigerate over night.

2) Line a baking sheet with foil, and generously oil the foil. Stir sugar, 1/4 cup water and honey in a heavy saucepan over low heat until sugar dissolves.

3) Increase heat. Boil without stirring until the candy thermometer registers 320 Degrees Farenheit,  brushing down the sides of pan with a wet pastry brush and swirling pan 5 minutes.

4) Working quickly, pour 1 cup caramel into non stick skillet and set aside.

5) Immediately pour remaining caramel onto oiled baking sheet to create thin layer of caramel. Cool completely.

6) Add remaining 1/2 cup water to caramel in skillet and stir over medium heat until caramel dissolves. Pour syrup into bowl and cool, and then break caramel on baking sheet into irregular large jagged pieces.

7)Wrap caramel tightly in foil. Cover syrup and let stand at room temperature.

8) Form cheese into 12 ovals, using 1 heaping tablespoon for each ... Arrange 3 cheese ovals on each of 4 plates.

9) Arrange the berries around the cheese balls. Drizzle caramel syrup over the balls ...

10) Stand up caramel candy jagged pieces upright on cheese ovals and press them into the cheeseballs. SERVE WITH A CORDIAL OF CHOICE and an Espresso.

RECIPE EL BULLÍ 1995 - LAS ROSAS - GIRONA.


----------

